# putty: connection refused

## samsungNC10user

Hallo

ich kann plötztlich nicht mehr auf meinen netbook mit ssh einloggen.

Habe mal kabel rausgezogen und danach ging es nicht mehr, internet und dhcp laufen jedoch ganz normal auf dem netbook.

Finde gerade leider kein Manual für mein Problem xD

Das erste mal geschafft Gentoo + KDE zu installieren, weiss also noch nciht so viel.

----------

## Max Steel

Möglicherweiße ist einfach dein sshd gecrasht, oder er hat das binding auf deine LAN-Schnittstelle verloren. Zur Not einfach neustarten  :Wink: 

----------

## samsungNC10user

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/sshd start
> 
>  * Bringing up interface eth0
> 
>  *   dhcp ...
> ...

 

also schon mal kein firewall problem...

gibt bestimmt eine simple lösung, ich kenns halt nich xD

voll nervig auf der netbook tastatur zu tippen  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

In diesem Fall mach einfach mal folgendes:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

kill -9 $(cat /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid)

rm /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid

rc

Für Netbooks empfehle ich gerne die Einrichtung von ifplugd (im Normalfall reicht installieren), da man ja nicht ungebunden sein möchte, wenn man schon ein Netbook besitzt.

Für den Gebrauch unterwegs würde allerdings auch der NetworkManager gute Dienste tun.

----------

## samsungNC10user

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> In diesem Fall mach einfach mal folgendes:
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
> 
> kill -9 $(cat /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid)
> ...

 

super es geht jetzt wieder alles :>

danke!

----------

## samsungNC10user

mit wicd gibt es dieses problem garnicht

----------

